# Question: is anthrocon kid-friendly?



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey yo peeps, how's it going? So, having like the best mom ever, she agreed to take me to a convention. I have decided anthrocon cuz well, it's the biggest, and most seemingly official ( no offense other cons ). But Here's the thing. My mom is pretty tight ( more or less ) about cursing, and although I really don't do it, I hope she doesn't get influenced by people around us. I know I can't control anyone, and my mom has some common sense about swearing, but is anthrocon good for a first con? 

General questions: 
Is the building anthrocon is located at a hotel? ( I know where the building is )
Any specific area where it is held? If so where? 
I will be about 14 at the time, with a partial, ( hopefully) so can I enter a dance competition?


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Sep 4, 2016)

All conventions try to maintain a PG rating in common areas. Anything with adult content is clearly labeled as such, and you have to be 18+ to enter those areas.

Anthrocon is held in the David L. Lawrence Convention Center in Pittsburgh, PA. There is more information here.

Yes, you can dance in the dance competition in a partial fursuit.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

Pretty sure that since Cons are public events, they are most certainly kid-friendly.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok thanks dude(s)!


----------



## Astus (Sep 5, 2016)

There were a good deal of kids when I went ealier this year, all of them were accompanied by a parent and I believe it's in the con rules that anyone under a certain age needs their parents to be with them. I didn't really notice anything that would make me concerned as a parent


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 5, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> There were a good deal of kids when I went ealier this year, all of them were accompanied by a parent and I believe it's in the con rules that anyone under a certain age needs their parents to be with them. I didn't really notice anything that would make me concerned as a parent


ok, my mom might be encouraged when she sees kids there. I mean, I am going there with her no matter wut, cuz I don't live in PA.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 5, 2016)

New question!:..... Should I go?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 5, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> New question!:..... Should I go?


From what I've heard, Anthrocon is a terrible place to go as your first convention. I've heard about and talked to quite a number of people who go to conventions at least once or twice every year, and they said they were completely overwhelmed by Anthrocon. A lot of people who choose that as a first convention say they had a terrible time, just because of the sheer confusion. Though the people that have had quite enough face-to-face furry experience said their time at Anthrocon was the best time of their lives.

My advice; take it easy. There are a number of other, smaller furry cons you can go to just to get a taste before you should attend the big mother that is Anthrocon.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 5, 2016)

Ah ok, thx fur telling me. I live in nj, so any suggestions?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 5, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Ah ok, thx fur telling me. I live in nj, so any suggestions?


I'm afraid I don't have any suggestions. I've only been in the furry community for a bit over a month, so the only furry cons I know of are Anthrocon, Midwest Furfest, Eurofurence, and AnthrOhio (I live in Ohio)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hmm ok. I will look some up.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Sep 6, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I'm afraid I don't have any suggestions. I've only been in the furry community for a bit over a month, so the only furry cons I know of are Anthrocon, Midwest Furfest, Eurofurence, and AnthrOhio (I live in Ohio)


on a slight tangent here, you also have furry weekend atlanta (atlanta), motor city fur con (near detroit), indy fur con (indianapolis) and fur reality in cincinatti (coming this october 7-9th!) in relatively close range.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thx fur the suggestions bro. I'll keep these in mind


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 6, 2016)

Of course they're "kid-friendly", just go to Rainfurrest to find out...


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Of course they're "kid-friendly", just go to Rainfurrest to find out...


Ok, but where is it?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 6, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Ok, but where is it?


Seattle, I think.
That's the closest one to me.
I don't even know if it's still up and running. xD


----------



## Astus (Sep 6, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> From what I've heard, Anthrocon is a terrible place to go as your first convention. I've heard about and talked to quite a number of people who go to conventions at least once or twice every year, and they said they were completely overwhelmed by Anthrocon. A lot of people who choose that as a first convention say they had a terrible time, just because of the sheer confusion. Though the people that have had quite enough face-to-face furry experience said their time at Anthrocon was the best time of their lives.
> 
> My advice; take it easy. There are a number of other, smaller furry cons you can go to just to get a taste before you should attend the big mother that is Anthrocon.



From personal experience I found that for my first convention, anthrocon wasn't too much, granted I planned ahead to decide what I wanted to do and such and I went with friends, it just passed by very fast



Snowfurry360 said:


> Ah ok, thx fur telling me. I live in nj, so any suggestions?



I live in NJ too, the drive was long but there is a good deal of scenery once you cross the NJ in to Pennsylvania



Mr. Fox said:


> Of course they're "kid-friendly", just go to Rainfurrest to find out...



You're such a silly fox


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

This is kinda Random, but, is Markiplier a Fur. his brother is the creator of twokinds and is a fur, but is Mark himself a fur?


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 21, 2016)

I'll just go go head and put this here and be on my way (¬‿¬)


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

Some parts of the convention is for 18+ but I'm pretty sure you can attend


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 25, 2016)

This is a pretty old thread..


KingTiger856 said:


> Some parts of the convention is for 18+ but I'm pretty sure you can attend


ANYHOW I looked it up and they give special badges to minors to signify that well, they are minors. It's so that the staff can not let them enter "adult" areas ( however thanks to the internet I know that side. I just happen to be one of the few smart people and keep it to myself or not at all)


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Oct 16, 2016)

I'd say that anthrocon is for children, as furries love to be around kids! Sure, you wouldn't take them to the after hours 18+ stuff, but would you take your kids to a stripper club on normal circumstances? I didn't think so. So yeah, I'd say anthrocon is kid friendly.


----------



## Raven-Foxx (May 5, 2017)

Tetrachroma said:


> From what I've heard, Anthrocon is a terrible place to go as your first convention. I've heard about and talked to quite a number of people who go to conventions at least once or twice every year, and they said they were completely overwhelmed by Anthrocon. A lot of people who choose that as a first convention say they had a terrible time, just because of the sheer confusion. b


They should swap names with FurtherConfusion.


----------



## Troj (May 5, 2017)

I've seen tons of families at AC. You just have to exercise the same level of judgment you would at not only any other con, but really, any other gathering of human beings.

But, aside from that, I would agree that AC is pure sensory bombardment at all times that you have to be ready for unless you're the most extroverted extrovert who ever extroverted.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 5, 2017)

Not explicitly adult (at least in general areas), but not exactly kid-friendly either - some nasty artists, risky fursuit designs, and a real and upleasant (if rare) chance to meet some child-molesting weirdo. Honestly, it's the last kind of convention I would let my kid walk to if I had one.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (May 5, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Ah ok, thx fur telling me. I live in nj, so any suggestions?


here is furrydelphia right over the bridge, closest one to nj . Also if you like anime there is animenext in atlantic city.

Furrydelphia - Philadelphia's Very Own Furry Convention!


----------



## GhasterRedPanda (May 8, 2017)

Yes, they are kid friendly 
Went to my first con when I was 15


----------

